# Police Officer Sean Gannon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Sean Gannon*

Yarmouth Police Department, Massachusetts

End of Watch Thursday, April 12, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis1.5K
*Sean Gannon*
Police Officer Sean Gannon was shot and killed while assisting with a warrant service at 109 Blueberry Lane, in Barnstable.

Officer Gannon and his canine partner, Nero, were searching the home and located the wanted man in a closet. The man opened fire, fatally wounding Officer Gannon and wounding Nero. The man then barricaded himself inside the house for two hours before being taken into custody.

The subject was charged with Officer Gannon's murder.

Officer Gannon had served with the Yarmouth Police Department for 7-1/2 years and previously served with the Stonehill College Police Department and Nantucket Police Department.

*Bio*

Age 32
Tour 7 years, 5 months
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Gunfire
Weapon Gun; Unknown type
Offender Charged with murder
k9 apprehension, warrant service

{"lat":"41.6735420","lon":"-70.3999770"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Frank Frederickson
Yarmouth Police Department
340 Higgins Crowell Road
Yarmouth, MA 02673

Phone: (508) 775-0445

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

